# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  ANA y Banco Mundial firman acuerdo para impulsar modernización de gestión de recursos hídricos

## gpacheco

*Lima, dic. 02 (ANDINA).-* La Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) y el Banco Mundial firmaron hoy el Acuerdo del Proyecto de Modernización de la Gestión de los Recursos Hídricos (PMGRH), el cual busca el mejoramiento de la Gestión Integrada de los Recursos Hídricos a nivel nacional y en las cuencas piloto seleccionadas. 
Este acuerdo constituye la oficialización de los compromisos que deberán cumplir ambas partes, en el marco de los objetivos de dicho proyecto a ejecutarse en un plazo de cinco años, prioritariamente en tres cuencas piloto: Chancay - Lambayeque (Lambayeque), Ica - Alto Pampas (Ica) y Chili (Arequipa).  
El proyecto tiene como finalidad fortalecer la capacidad y eficacia de las instituciones responsables de la gestión de los recursos hídricos a nivel nacional, regional y local. 
Específicamente, para la toma de decisiones basada en procesos participativos, por consenso, sostenible y amigable con el medio ambiente. 
Según la ANA, esta iniciativa permitirá el crecimiento económico del país con equidad social y sostenibilidad ambiental por el uso y aprovechamiento eficiente del recurso hídrico, como resultado de una gestión integrada, participativa y autofinanciada. 
Precisó que esta firma es complementaria a la suscripción del contrato de préstamo que el gobierno peruano tendrá con el Banco Mundial, a través del Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF).Temas similares: Artículo: Banco Mundial y CAF invertirán US$ 57 millones para modernizar gestión de recursos hídricos en Perú Modulo III: Liderazgo para la gestion de los recursos hídricos Banco Mundial aprobó préstamo de US$ 50 millones para apoyar políticas de gestión ambiental sostenible en Perú ANA emprenderá modernización de la gestión de recuros hídricos en seis cuencas del país BM satisfecho con proyecto de modernización de gestión de recursos hídricos en el país

----------

